
Amazon Register - jwallaceparker
https://register.amazon.com
======
RaSoJo
Isn't this the same as the "Amazon Local Register"? Discussed one year back
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8172529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8172529)

I couldn't find anything different, apart from the URL change.

